# 24hr Raketa



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just bought this - love the hands.

Thought I might have a go at converting it to a wristwatch









Crown's already in the right place.

The case is 40mm x 10mm. I'm thinking fixed wire lugs for a 24mm band.

What do you reckon?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice pocket watch.

Making it into a wrist watch??
















Rabbit


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Rabbit said:


> Making it into a wrist watch??


Yes, I think you're right - over to you Roger


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

dapper said:


> Rabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Making it into a wrist watch??
> ...












It did'nt want to be a wristwatch - so I rescued it - now its safe - thanks dapper.

Rabbit


----------

